

Mozilla Launches Experimental Tool for Cross-Browser Debugging - digitalcreate
https://github.com/campd/fxdt-adapters

======
digitalcreate
From TechCrunch:

"When you are building Web apps — and especially when you are debugging them —
all the subtle differences between the different browsers start coming into
play. Testing on every single browser is a hassle and there are no good tools
available that help you easily automate these tests, partly because the
different browsers’ developer tools can’t talk to each other. Mozilla,
however, has now built an adapter that allows it to connect the Firefox
developer tools with Chrome and iOS to help developers test their web apps
there right from Firefox."

